# LED as a projector for text, through stencil (gobo)



## frtrkap (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi,

I have a project where i'd like a small LED to project text cut on a small stainless stencil (gobo) on the floor. It would normally be 1-2 words, nothing complicated. Thing is, I don't have much space. How would I go at calculating a good lens or lens combo (2 max ideally) for it to be focus on the ground?

Thank you


----------

